# Beep!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

This is Beep! (yes, exclamation point included). She is from our first litter and is now a little over a month old. She is also our first keeper girl. Although a small pinky, she is now large, plump, and beautiful! What is awesome about Beep! is that she is an accidental black tan. We didn't know that we could make those with our blue tan and brindle, and she was the only tan in the litter. Also, she has plenty of room to grow, because her father is HUGE:









Now, meet our little Beep! Enjoy


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She is very cute. I think I used to have that same burro candle holder!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks! We love her. haha


----------



## sushidragons (Oct 18, 2010)

She is so cute! I LOVE that last picture


----------

